# open dns server adresse bei linksys wrt54gl so richtig?



## Ragnvald (24. Juli 2009)

ich besitze einen linksys wrt54gl router, bei welchem ich open dns server adressen vergeben habe wie im anhang zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun zu meiner frage.

kann ich dhcp weiter aktiviert lassen oder muss ich eien feste ip vergeben?

bis jetzt läuft alles top. möchte mich nur vergewissern ob ich alles für open dns richtig eingestellt habe?

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## dot (24. Juli 2009)

Kannst ja mal gucken ob mit "ipconfig /all" diese DNS IPs in der Auflistung auftauchen. Wenn als DNS Server auf dem Client die IP des Routers automatisch (DHCP) eingetragen wird, dann bedient sich wohl nur der Router daran und du bekommst von ihm dann die aufgeloeste Domain.
Wenn alles so funktioniert, dann wuerde ich es auch so lassen.


----------



## Ragnvald (24. Juli 2009)

es fkt. auch alles. ich habe bei static dns wo vorher keine adresse drin stand einfach 2 open server adressen eingetragen.

hier die adressen

85.214.73.63 von "anonymisierungsdienst.foebud.org"

und

194.150.168.168 von "dnscache.berlin.ccc.de"

ich habe weiterhin das dhcp automatisch gelassen.

somit müsste ja alles richtig eingestellt sein.

ip`s werden vom dhcp automatisch vom router vergeben und bei static dns habe ich open dns adressen eingetragen.

somit müsste ich der zensur unseres staates durch die lappen gehen.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## harl.e.kin (27. Juli 2009)

und wenn du jetzt noch die Tomato Firmware installierst hast sogar noch n paar mehr Funktionen und QoS einstellungen.


----------



## Ragnvald (28. Juli 2009)

dank dir für die antwort.

aber mein vater, bei dem dieser router steht, reicht die orginal firmware.

er kann per wlan wpa2 ins netz sowie mit seinem desktop rechner.

er fragte mich ob ich wüsste wo man eine open dns im router eintragen kann, da er einen bericht darüber beim ct magazin sah.

da es ja auch legal ist eine andere dns zu benutzen als die seines providers, hatte ich mich informiert und ein gutes video bei you tube gefunden.

YouTube - HowTo: Deutsche DNS Internetsperre umgehen

ich habe ihm dann den router so eingerichtet, das dieser nun über open dns adressen läuft.

habe mich auch schon ein paar mal damit auseinander gesetzt, da dieser router vor längerer zeit mit der freifunk fw lief.

nun benutzt mein vater diesen  und er ist zufrieden damit.

dank dir trotzdem

mfg Ragnvald


----------

